
Show HN: Training as a service for TensorFlow deep learning models - jimfleming
https://fomoro.com/
======
jimfleming
Hello! I'm one of the creators of Fomoro and this is something we've been
building over the last couple of weeks. I have a Macbook Pro with no GPU so I
frequently use AWS to train models. While AWS doesn't have the best GPUs for
deep learning they're still faster than without and as an added benefit I
could train as many as I want simultaneously.

Right now, Fomoro simplifies training on spot instances, it's a little rough
around the edges but try it out and let me know what you think. Thanks!

